# DSL with no active phone/$5.00 fee no phone



## pinkozzy (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a friend who has no active phone line, but has ATT DSL with a plain modem any suggestion on how to connect him as to waive the $5.00 charge every month??

I have mine done through a Powerline Network Adapter but I have a router. The only way I can see is buy a router and the Adapter or is this overkill.
Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Unless the modem is a 4 port router your friend will need a router to get the powerline adapter connected. As for the fee I dont have Dish so dont know if this will allow the wave. In terms of the network, if the modem is the router then your friend only needs the adapter. Last I saw online the modem for ATT is a gateway router built in.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

A - If he has a VIP receiver , that is an option. If he doesn't, and the receiver only has a modem jack - then he would need a VoIP service.


----------

